# Travel insurance (trip interruption)



## RGF (Aug 11, 2016)

We travel internationally and I have noticed that travel insurance is rather pricy. Typically 10% of the trip price. This seems excessive to me. In perhaps 30+ trips (over last 15 years) I have had to cancel one time.

Any recommendations for more affordable trip cancellation insurance?

We have MedJet Assist for medical transport in case of major illness / accident. Otherwise we self insure.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 11, 2016)

When you say 10% of the trip price is that 10% of flight hotels etc paid up front? 
we normally take out insurance that costs about £120 for annual cover which would work out at cancellation of at least £1,200 of pre-booked items. Which we can usually run up on our main holiday of the year. 

Our standard policy includes cancellation for reasons beyond our control (death/illness in the family or companion, disaster befalling the house etc). Do you have other reasons you would like to cover for cancellation (pre-existing health condition). 

Under 'cancellation' do you include curtailing the trip once you are en route?

What do you mean by "Otherwise we self insure."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 11, 2016)

Check your credit card. Some credit cards include insurance on trips that were paid for using the card, and some have low cost add-ons.

It might be worth applying for a card that includes trip interruption coverage and using it to pay for the trip. I think that some cards are dropping this feature, so it may be difficult to find one. They don't make it easy to find out.

http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/compare-travel-cancellation-trip-interuption-policies-1276.php


----------



## RGF (Aug 12, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Check your credit card. Some credit cards include insurance on trips that were paid for using the card, and some have low cost add-ons.
> 
> It might be worth applying for a card that includes trip interruption coverage and using it to pay for the trip. I think that some cards are dropping this feature, so it may be difficult to find one. They don't make it easy to find out.
> 
> http://www.creditcards.com/credit-card-news/compare-travel-cancellation-trip-interuption-policies-1276.php



Interesting idea. Thanks


----------

